# HC Carpet Substrate Depth



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

Im voting for a terrible mistake

...youre going to eventually have sheets of floating HC


PATIENCE is the biggest key to success in this hobby


----------



## DGarone (Apr 26, 2013)

What would you recommend I do at this point?


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

order more substrate...let the plants grow out in the meantime...pull out the clumps (should be easy because the roots wont be deep) when the new substrate arrives...replant the clumps


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

You want at least an inch. Here is my DSM with HC http://fishtankprojects.com/aquascaping/dry-start-hc-dwarf-baby-tears-dsm.html


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

DGarone said:


> What would you recommend I do at this point?


Here's a trick that might work. I've noticed that when I change the position of my lily pipe during the period the HC is filling in, the strong water flow over a new section of the tank will stir up the Aqua Soil, lightly distributing it "downstream". The lightly covered HC will continue to grow through both the newly AS covered area and the water disturbed region. I've also noticed that the HC in both spots grows thicker.

Based on this, when you get more substrate (hopefully soon), you could lightly sprinkle it over the spreading HC and continue with either the DSM or the post flooding. The process would have to be repeated several times and will take some time to build up your substrate thickness (the thinest I've gone with AS is 1").

I think that they use this technique on golf courses to fill in depressions on fairways and greens. Hope this gives you another option and good luck with your 12L. Oh yea, don't forget to join the 12L club :bounce:


----------



## DGarone (Apr 26, 2013)

Well guys, I appreciate the opinions. The fella who set me up with the baby tears and aqua soil swears that HC is fine with .5 inch of aqua soil powder. Considering that I would've bought another bag from him had I decided to get more, I really appreciate his opinion, especially because he grows great stuff.

So, for now, I'm going to wing it and see what happens. If it all lifts up, so be it! Learning experience...for science!

I'll post what happens if anyone is interested. I plan on doing it HC only. I do, however, like the idea of slowly adding more aquasoil over time, as BeastMaster suggested. I think I might do that. Sounds like a good way to really anchor HC.

I actually measured the substrate and it's pretty much exactly 1/2 inch all over. So, it's time to see if an HC carpet can successfully be dsm-ed to last long term in only 1/2 inches of aqua soil powder.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

HC can root really deeply. I am talking more than a few inches. In dry start, I doubt that it matters but I would hate if your carpet got pulled up right after you filled or something.


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

DGarone said:


> Well guys, I appreciate the opinions. The fella who set me up with the baby tears and aqua soil swears that HC is fine with .5 inch of aqua soil powder. Considering that I would've bought another bag from him had I decided to get more, I really appreciate his opinion, especially because he grows great stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Soooooo.... I made dis mistake also. I figure nah get soil a little bit shud help it stay down.... 3 months down I was all happy... Decided to trim my s repens( much bigger plant than hc ) "trimming" was not possible as soon as u try to cut a small layer the rest of the plant followed...good luck though !!! And the roots have no where to go... After it fills in


----------

